# ONe FOR ONE of OUR OWN Ryan Happe AUCTION



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

well we lost one of our own, Ryan Happe aka 1ofaknd, very sad when this happens, the guy was a very good builder and a buddy to alot of builders here on lil, well his wife and family needs help, and showrodfreak hit me up with this idea and it mite help her out, an auction, we all have a kit or 2 that we know were never build, or a built up we dont want anymore, or parts or projects that weve lost interest in,anything that you think that somone else may need or want and would be willing to bid on, so if you could donate a kit or whatever for auction that would be great, i think this sould happen as fast as we could get this started, the better, well still have to figure a way to collect and get the funds to her, so if anyone has any ideas speak up, were all here for just a short time and we all will be leaving people, kids ,family behind that could use a little help, lets do somthing, r.i.p. Ryan { 1ofaknd } thanks !! i hope this trade dosnt get locked or shut down, well see.

ill start it off with this 2 kits, ill cover the shipping in the lower 48, bid start off at $8.00, 
the corvette is open but mint unstarted.








and this 2005 chrysler is sealed mint ! starting bid $ 8.00 and ill cover shipping in the lower 48.








auction runs for one week,starting now, and ending next tuesday at 12 california time.
please feel free to list anything you have to donate rite here.


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Kool. I'll post a kit as soon as I get home. :thumbsup:


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

hey gary heres my donation i really didnt know him but i want to help 
















starting bid 8.00 i will also cover shipping like Gary auction will end friday , come on guys start you bid is for a good cause


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

candilove said:


> hey gary heres my donation i really didnt know him but i want to help
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i will do $15 on this.....i also have a kit to put up but cant post pics from phone.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

WILL DONATE THESE BUILDS TO THE CAUSE, ILL COVER SHIPPING ALSO BIDS WILL START AT $10 EACH

































HOPE IT HELPS OUT


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:dunno:WHEN DOES AUCTION END AND WHOS ACCEPTING PAYMENT?


----------



## 85 Biarittz (Feb 6, 2011)

COAST2COAST said:


> :dunno:WHEN DOES AUCTION END AND WHOS ACCEPTING PAYMENT?


Let me know also. I can post up some kits also.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

COAST2COAST said:


> :dunno:WHEN DOES AUCTION END AND WHOS ACCEPTING PAYMENT?


we need to figure this one out fast, i endded my auction one week from today, but anyone with any ideas as far as collecting $$ and getting the funds to the family, let hear em, thanks.gary.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

i would say all money goes to one person....not sure who? and when they recieve payment. they let whom evers item sold know that a payment has been recieved and to ship out. and the person collecting payment can send out 1 check for the proceeds to ryans wife... as for auction ending time i would like friday or sat..... cause i sure the fam could use the help as soon as possible....just my 2cents


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

regalistic said:


> i would say all money goes to one person....not sure who? and when they recieve payment. they let whom evers item sold know that a payment has been recieved and to ship out. and the person collecting payment can send out 1 check for the proceeds to ryans wife... as for auction ending time i would like friday or sat..... cause i sure the fam could use the help as soon as possible....just my 2cents


anyone else want to move up the auction end time ?? thats fine with me, and we need some one willing to recieve the moey and get it to the family, any takers ??


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

gseeds said:


> anyone else want to move up the auction end time ?? thats fine with me, and we need some one willing to recieve the moey and get it to the family, any takers ??


why not you gary?! you kicked this thread off, i think you'd be a good contender!? ill dig through my pile to see what i may have to throw in the auction! :thumbsup:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

i have the address for where they are accepting donations if you guys want me to post that up:dunno:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Heres mine. Starting at 8.00 will end Friday. I'll pay shipping.


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Here is the addy. I think the best way is everyone send their M.O. to the address below.

c/o Ryan Happe 11426 grossman rd mt. Vernon in 47630 What do you think ??


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

hocknberry said:


> why not you gary?! you kicked this thread off, i think you'd be a good contender!? ill dig through my pile to see what i may have to throw in the auction! :thumbsup:


if you want ill do it, ill take the payments useing pay pal, i dont think we have time for money orders, so pay pal only,and ill get the money to her, but the shipping of kits,parts ,etc, have to be between seller and bidder, not me, except items i sell, my pay pal is [email protected] and i would also need to know how to get a hold of her, #,addy ? somthing, you guys let me know it this is cool.
if we do make it where i take the money , make sure when paying with pay pal you pay as a ''gift'', so i dont get charged pay pal fees,thanks.


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

gseeds said:


> if you want ill do it, ill take the payments useing pay pal, i dont think we have time for money orders, so pay pal only,and ill get the money to her, but the shipping of kits,parts ,etc, have to be between seller and bidder, not me, except items i sell, my pay pal is [email protected] and i would also need to know how to get a hold of her, #,addy ? somthing, you guys let me know it this is cool.


thats a good idea gary you take the money who ever sale a model will send money to gary


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

regalistic said:


> i will do $15 on this.....i also have a kit to put up but cant post pics from phone.


kool thank you


----------



## kruzer22 (Jul 29, 2011)

COAST2COAST said:


> WILL DONATE THESE BUILDS TO THE CAUSE, ILL COVER SHIPPING ALSO BIDS WILL START AT $10 EACH
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i bid $15 each to help the cause!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

donate $3 & I'll send you one of these. $5 & I'll customize them for ya


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

ShowRodFreak said:


> Heres mine. Starting at 8.00 will end Friday. I'll pay shipping.




I'll bid $10 on the Ala Kart.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

*One time offer! 

Just recently Ryan and I talked about shipping my molds to him so that he could 
cast and sell the items in the US which made complete sense. I wish he still lived to make that
happen if only it was to support him and his wife financially. 

Ryan deserves a worthy funeral on Thursday September 1st. Please let's help to make this happen.

The demand is high so bidding starts using regular pricing.

This auction is for individual items only and not for the whole lot!! 
Your welcome to place a bit on each item.

Here we go:

- 1X Monte Carlo LS conversion kit - Starting at $35
- 1X True 13" wire wheels inc. knock offs - Starting at $20
- 5X Complete set of 8 Plaques black resin. You only need to sand the back, spray clear and use Alclad or have em chromed Starting at - $5,00 each.
- 2X Special crystal clear plaques that you for instance can use behind the rear or front window. Starting at - $7,50 each.

I'll take care of the shipping costs.

Auction ends on Friday!! 
Please send money to Gary Seeds: [email protected]
*





























*Good luck Bidding!!*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

oldskool 67 said:


> I'll bid $10 on the Ala Kart.


 I'll go 15.00


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

dig i would love a set of those but i do not have a pay pal account  can anyone donate the money for the funeral and i will pay you through a money order? i'll do $10 for 2 of them sheets dig but i dont have a pay pal


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

I want to help Ryan,s family and donate kits ,but shipping to the US would be to expensive ,i send a few $ to your account Gary with paypal name: {ROBERT},hope its ok with you...


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

I'll do $25 on the 13" wheels Jevries.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

crxlowrider said:


> dig i would love a set of those but i do not have a pay pal account  can anyone donate the money for the funeral and i will pay you through a money order? i'll do $10 for 2 of them sheets dig but i dont have a pay pal


 No problem. Just send it to me n ill paypal Gary. Pm me the m.o. # or a pic of it n I'll jump on it. Then just get me a list of what u want for plates, mags n cds. Don't 4get I can throw some for sale signs on there. Thanks


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

ill do 30 on the wheels J.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

crxlowrider said:


> dig i would love a set of those but i do not have a pay pal account  can anyone donate the money for the funeral and i will pay you through a money order? i'll do $10 for 2 of them sheets dig but i dont have a pay pal


 Or send it directly to his wife c/o Ryan Happe 11426 grossman rd mt. Vernon in 47630 What do you think ??


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

*That's really cool of you Roy!

Thanks for bidding homies!*:thumbsup:



DJ-ROY said:


> I want to help Ryan,s family and donate kits ,but shipping to the US would be to expensive ,i send a few $ to your account Gary with paypal name: {ROBERT},hope its ok with you...


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

DJ-ROY said:


> I want to help Ryan,s family and donate kits ,but shipping to the US would be to expensive ,i send a few $ to your account Gary with paypal name: {ROBERT},hope its ok with you...


yes i got it, and guys its more than just a few bucks, ill make sure they get it, thanks very much im sure they will be very happy.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

here is what i have to put up to help out... start bidding at $8 shipped


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

jevries said:


> *One time offer!
> 
> Just recently Ryan and I talked about shipping my molds to him so that he could
> cast and sell the items in the US which made complete sense. I wish he still lived to make that
> ...


J is this for each item or for the whole lot as 1 offer?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

*For each item. Each set of 8 Plaques starts $5 and for the clear ones $7,50
I will make it more clear in my post, thanks for pointing this out.*



Minidreams Inc. said:


> J is this for each item or for the whole lot as 1 offer?


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

hey j ill start with 35 on the ls clip


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

good deal, Gary I'll go to my paypal now and donate...


----------



## kymdlr (Apr 30, 2009)

gseeds said:


> ill start it off with this 2 kits, ill cover the shipping in the lower 48, bid start off at $8.00,
> the corvette is open but mint unstarted.


$10.00


----------



## Gear Buster (Nov 12, 2010)

*Here for the good cause.*

Here is a little something for the good cause. I will cover ship to the 48.
Start bid at $8. Unbuilt.


----------



## Gear Buster (Nov 12, 2010)

regalistic said:


> here is what i have to put up to help out... start bidding at $8 shipped


 I will bid $10 on the cheby.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

i got $20 for 4 sets of the black plaques


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Gear Buster said:


> I will bid $10 on the cheby.


 15 on it


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

i bid $35.00


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

$40 on the ls clip


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

drnitrus said:


> $40 on the ls clip


hey j ill bid $ 55 for Ls clip


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

sr.woodgrain said:


> hey j ill bid $ 55 for Ls clip


$65 for the great cause


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

93FULLSIZE said:


> $65 for the great cause


you said it my brother $ 80


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

sr.woodgrain said:


> you said it my brother $ 80


:thumbsup:


----------



## expo on 23's (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks everyone for trying to help the family of my best friend after his funeral tomarrow I'm gonna talk to his wife and there may be some of ryans one of a kind builds on auction on here. The family really needs help right now. Thank u all very much


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

expo on 23's said:


> Thanks everyone for trying to help the family of my best friend after his funeral tomarrow I'm gonna talk to his wife and there may be some of ryans one of a kind builds on auction on here. The family really needs help right now. Thank u all very much


 :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

ricezart said:


> good deal, Gary I'll go to my paypal now and donate...


got it in my pay pal today, you guys wouldnt belive the donation ricezart just made to the family of ryan, that is very nice of you brother, thanks !!!!


----------



## expo on 23's (Oct 10, 2006)

Havent been on here in a while but if anyone wants any of my builds just let me know and if Ryan didn't paint it its up for grabs the pics are in a post on here somewhere. I'm trying to help out the family as much as I can.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

expo on 23's said:


> Thanks everyone for trying to help the family of my best friend after his funeral tomarrow I'm gonna talk to his wife and there may be some of ryans one of a kind builds on auction on here. The family really needs help right now. Thank u all very much


 hey bro i need some info on who to send this too, if you can help with this please hit me up, thanks,gary.


----------



## expo on 23's (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks ricezart


----------



## expo on 23's (Oct 10, 2006)

He was my best friend ill be at the funeral tomarow. I'm goin to auction off some of ryans personal builds for his wife. What do u need bro


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

expo on 23's said:


> He was my best friend ill be at the funeral tomarow. I'm goin to auction off some of ryans personal builds for his wife. What do u need bro


i need a name, a address, i need to know what name to put on the money order or if she has a pay pal acount ? then i could just send the funds there, lmk,thanks,gary.


----------



## expo on 23's (Oct 10, 2006)

The name it needs to be in is dale happe. His father... I'll get the address real quick


----------



## expo on 23's (Oct 10, 2006)

11426 grossman road. Mt.Vernon ind. 47620. Thanks everyone


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I asked her if she has access to Ryan's Paypal account but she doesn't. She also doesn't have an PP account of her own so I sent cash to Grossman road.

*Homies, thanks so much for bidding in such a generous way!!! *:thumbsup:



gseeds said:


> i need a name, a address, i need to know what name to put on the money order or if she has a pay pal acount ? then i could just send the funds there, lmk,thanks,gary.


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

Your welcome brother....


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

jevries said:


> I asked her if she has access to Ryan's Paypal account but she doesn't. She also doesn't have an PP account of her own so I sent cash to Grossman road.
> 
> *Homies, thanks so much for bidding in such a generous way!!! *:thumbsup:


thanks J, i just want to make sure the money goes to the rite place !! j can you confirm the addy for me before i send out any funds, thanks !!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

*just got another generous donation in pay pal from Tonioseven ! thanks bro im sure they will be very happy !!!*


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

gseeds said:


> thanks J, i just want to make sure the money goes to the rite place !! j can you confirm the addy for me before i send out any funds, thanks !!


*The addy Expo gave is the correct one: 11426 grossman road. Mt.Vernon ind. 47620.

Thank you all for your support!*


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

*Created specially for this occasion:

- The 1/25 scale J-Sonic color bar. Bidding starts at $30*
- *Comes all hooked up with micro switch and 3V coin battery. Also includes 1/25 scale packaging.

I'll pay for shipping to the US.









*
*Good luck bidding!*


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

got $30 on the color bar :thumbsup:


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

DIG PM SENT IT WILL BE FASTER FOR YOU TO PAYPAL GARY..... MONEY ORDERS TAKE LONGER AND WITH IT BEING LABOR DAY WEEKEND A MONEY ORDER WOULDNT GET THERE IN TIME. $10 money order waitng for a addy from digs. going out to digs AS SOON AS I GET A ADDY FROM HIM


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Gary....Just sent a paypal donation


----------



## expo on 23's (Oct 10, 2006)

I just wanna thank everyone Ryan would be touched he thought of layitlow like a second family and u guys are treating him like one ..... Thanks again


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

*GOT DIGS ADDY FROM TONIOSEVEN THANK YOU MONEY WILL BE IN THE MAIL IN ABOUT 5 MIN. anyone got a cellphone i can send a pic to to verify i'm sending it out to let digs know to paypal gary????? if you can get ahold of digs and you can accept pic text text me at 16083416226 *


----------



## illinoislemonlaw (Sep 1, 2011)

Lemon Law Help contact at http://www.illinoislemonlaw.com/


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

wtf ^^^^^:twak::nono:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Hey Gary, just sent you CRX's payment


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

sneekyg909 said:


> i bid $35.00


I will bid $50.00


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

dig_derange said:


> Hey Gary, just sent you CRX's payment


cool brother got it, ill make sure they get it !!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:angel:


----------



## expo on 23's (Oct 10, 2006)

Just left ryans funeral hardest thing I've ever been through. Family thanks u all


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

thank you digs for sending my portion to help out the family in this time of need. i just hope when i am called home that layitlow will do HALF this much for my family. thank you layitlow family and god bless


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

I'll offer these to help out ........... Bids start at $8 a piece............
Revell '77 Monte Carlo decals

Blue lagoon









Gansta Grey









Dreamcicle









Tryin to help out..............


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

all 3 for the 77 monte right?


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Gear Buster said:


> Here is a little something for the good cause. I will cover ship to the 48. Start bid at $8. Unbuilt.


I got $8 on this, and its really cool to see you guys come together for this


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Ok, that last post didn't keep the pic, its the dodge RAM, blue with white stripes I'm bidding on


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

And trust me, I wanna help, but that is all I can do, situation is dictating, so even a little bit, I want help


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

sr.woodgrain said:


> you said it my brother $ 80


 ok everyone on pulling out of the Ls clip bidding, resond for a text i got right now, so 93 fullsize is the highest bidder at $ 65 sorry j, i really im everyone thnxz every one n god bless him and his family:angel:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

as much as i wanna bid on both the color bar and the ls clip.............im gonna stick with the ls clip ..... i just wish i had enough cash to bid on both!!!!! but like i said ill stick with the $65 bid with the ls clip!!!!


so COAST2COAST is the highest bidder on the color bar with $30!!!


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I'll go 15.00


I am adding more to the auction ( Alacart ). 1 set of hot rod 22's , a set of tuner wheels and 2 sets of centerline rims. dropped at birth still has high bid. Keep it coming.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

*I'll check Tomorrow morning, Saturday Central European, time who placed the highest bid and I will contact you. 
I check with Gary if he received the money before shipping your item. I'll ship within 24 hours.

To all people bidding and donating: THANKS a LOT!*:thumbsup:


----------



## impalaserg (May 4, 2010)

$40.00 on the color bar.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

regalistic said:


> here is what i have to put up to help out... start bidding at $8 shipped



TOP BID IS $15.......SO FAR


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

ShowRodFreak said:


> I am adding more to the auction ( Alacart ). 1 set of hot rod 22's , a set of tuner wheels and 2 sets of centerline rims. dropped at birth still has high bid. Keep it coming.


 Nice! If I had more loot, ide bid higher, but my ass is in a ditch as is lol.But every little bit helps I guess!


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

$42.00 for the color bar


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

11:59 just in time!!



Laidframe said:


> $42.00 for the color bar


----------



## PURPLE~HAZE (Mar 13, 2010)

COAST2COAST said:


> WILL DONATE THESE BUILDS TO THE CAUSE, ILL COVER SHIPPING ALSO BIDS WILL START AT $10 EACH
> 
> 
> 
> ...


put me down for 20 for this trokita if still available sorry for the lost.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

PURPLE~HAZE said:


> put me down for 20 for this trokita if still available sorry for the lost.


sorry brotha, payments already on the way, items have already been packaged


----------



## kymdlr (Apr 30, 2009)

So do we know who won what yet? I think I was the only one who bidded on the Vette.


----------



## kruzer22 (Jul 29, 2011)

i won the 58 impy and the orange pickup from coast2coast. im glad i got the chance to help out in some way even tho i never had the pleasure to meet or deal with Ryan. tho ive heard he was truely 1ofakind :angel:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

*Here are the winners:*

*coast2coast Plaques x4 $20 *
*Laidframe Colorbar $42*
*93fullsize LS Clip $65*
*MKD904 True13" wire wheels $50

Please make payments to Gary Seeds! [email protected]
Thanks a lot for your bids!! *


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

money sent gary!!! thanks j!!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

regalistic said:


> TOP BID IS $15.......SO FAR


 So who won this 64?? Me ?? When do I pay ?


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Payment sent to Gary. Thanks.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

hocknberry said:


> all 3 for the 77 monte right?


Yep.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

OFDatTX said:


> So who won this 64?? Me ?? When do I pay ?


 i think u did.... ya have to paypal gary and have him let me no when he recieves payment. then i will shipp it out.....Thanks For donating!


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

Laidframe said:


> $42.00 for the color bar


Yes I got lucky, I was watching TV and fell asleep, and woke up just in time to bid.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

regalistic said:


> i think u did.... ya have to paypal gary and have him let me no when he recieves payment. then i will shipp it out.....Thanks For donating!


I just sent the money bro'


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

OFDatTX said:


> I just sent the money bro'


 yup i got it, thanks bro.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

gseeds said:


> yup i got it, thanks bro.


 pm sent.... will ship out on tuesday!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

ok so far bidders who have paided me though pay pal are,
93fullsize
OFDatTX
laidedframe
MKD904
coast2coast
kymdlr
this list does not include people that made pay pal donations.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

got these to donate to the fund. all will start @ $10 each, i will cover shipping

















missing wheels









*bidding will end monday @ noon, paypal payment will be expected right after so $ can go out in time, thanks*


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Gear Buster said:


> Here is a little something for the good cause. I will cover ship to the 48.
> Start bid at $8. Unbuilt.


when does bidding end for this?


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

Gseed you get my $10 donation from digs yet?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

ShowRodFreak said:


> I am adding more to the auction ( Alacart ). 1 set of hot rod 22's , a set of tuner wheels and 2 sets of centerline rims. dropped at birth still has high bid. Keep it coming.


When does this end?


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

the only auctions still going on ,are coast 2 coast and that one goes on till this monday and ends at 12 east coast time, and must be paid by pay pal only. all other auctions have endded.


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey Gary, paypal was sent, hope a little bit helps


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

crxlowrider said:


> Gseed you get my $10 donation from digs yet?


yup !! i got it ! thanks!!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

dig_derange said:


> donate $3 & I'll send you one of these. $5 & I'll customize them for ya


Im down for that! Gonna donate $5. Probly more later but put me down for a sheet of this fine product


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Cool Lux! Pm me with any specifics you would like on ur sheet.

Also, put me down for $10 on the lil Honda.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

HEY I WANNA DONATE BUT DONT HAVE PAYPAL ,SHOULD I JUST SEND MONEY ORDER STRAIGHT TO THEIR ADDRESS ??? SUMBODY GIVE ME A CALL N HELP ME HELP OUT LOL, VIC @ 720 240 8435, THANX


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> When does this end?[/QUOT
> 
> Since I added wheels after the second day. This wiil end tuesday 12 midnight. Oh sorry for my late responce


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

dig_derange said:


> Cool Lux! Pm me with any specifics you would like on ur sheet.
> 
> Also, put me down for $10 on the lil Honda.


u talkin bout mine?


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

COAST2COAST said:


> u talkin bout mine?


 Yup!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

LUXMAN said:


> HEY I WANNA DONATE BUT DONT HAVE PAYPAL ,SHOULD I JUST SEND MONEY ORDER STRAIGHT TO THEIR ADDRESS ??? SUMBODY GIVE ME A CALL N HELP ME HELP OUT LOL, VIC @ 720 240 8435, THANX


 Yo, I gotcha man. I'll pm u for the details.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

*All items shipped!!
*


jevries said:


> *Here are the winners:*
> 
> *coast2coast Plaques x4 $20 *
> *Laidframe Colorbar $42*
> ...


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

jevries said:


> *All items shipped!!
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## expo on 23's (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks again guys


----------



## expo on 23's (Oct 10, 2006)

The address is posted


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

4 hours left on this



I am adding more to the auction ( Alacart ). 1 set of hot rod 22's , a set of tuner wheels and 2 sets of centerline rims. dropped at birth still has high bid. Keep it coming.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

ok auction ended,no more bids or people putting up stuff to bid on, its done.


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

gseeds said:


> ok auction ended,no more bids or people putting up stuff to bid on, its done.


Kool let me know if drop @ birth paypal-ed you the cash.

Dropped @ birth pm me your addy.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

ok just to let everyone know , the auction is over, and so far the total pay pal deposits are $339.06, from auctions and donations. so if you won a bid and still need to, please do it as soon as you can so i can send this money out to ryans dad. thanks everyone that sold / bid and donated.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

new total is now 353.00, anymore ?


----------



## expo on 23's (Oct 10, 2006)

Can u guys do me a favor and let me know of any up coming shows close to Indiana or in or around Kentucky or Tristate area. Thanks man. Gonna hit up a few in ryans memory. May bring some of his shit.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

are you going to be auctioning some of his cars to help the family? i thought someone had said that was happeneing...


----------



## expo on 23's (Oct 10, 2006)

Yes


----------



## expo on 23's (Oct 10, 2006)

Waiting for his wife to give me the ok.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

ok money order going out today, its takin longer than i thought it would, but with all donations and bids in it came to $353, im sure the family will be very happy with the help we here on lthe site were able to give, and to show the family ryan had lots of friends here on lay it low, thanks guys for stepping up and giving and lets hope we dont have to do this again anytime soon.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

:h5:


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

A month ago I send him a small box with 1/25 True 13"s, 1/12 True 13's, plaques, LS clip, etc. You can good money for it.

*Gary, thanks for taking care of collecting the money and sending the money order!*




expo on 23's said:


> Waiting for his wife to give me the ok.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

jevries said:


> A month ago I send him a small box with 1/25 True 13"s, 1/12 True 13's, plaques, LS clip, etc. You can good money for it.
> 
> *Gary, thanks for taking care of collecting the money and sending the money order!*


no prob J, anytime !!!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Gary thanks for taking care :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

gseeds said:


> ok money order going out today, its takin longer than i thought it would, but with all donations and bids in it came to $353, im sure the family will be very happy with the help we here on lthe site were able to give, and to show the family ryan had lots of friends here on lay it low, thanks guys for stepping up and giving and lets hope we dont have to do this again anytime soon.



Gary, you are AWESOME!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## expo on 23's (Oct 10, 2006)

Message from ryans wife Jamie says thanks to everyone of you. Id like to thank u all also. Rip 1ofaknd


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

hey j i got the LS clip today! thank you !!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Good to hear!! Thanks for letting me know!



93FULLSIZE said:


> hey j i got the LS clip today! thank you !!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I got the wheels about a week ago.

Thanks J.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Glad they made it!



MKD904 said:


> I got the wheels about a week ago.
> 
> Thanks J.


----------

